# Lyft heat map issues



## Pinkmooostacheguy (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I drive in the Philadelphia area and have been having issues with the heat map the last couple weeks. Every time after the weekly update. They fixed it once but have had no success after the previous update. Tried everything that Lyft suggests to try on top of that. This issue is making it somewhat difficult to drive as I have to guess where the demand might be or where the busy areas might be happening at that moment. My brother is having the same issues as well. Is anyone in the philly area or anywhere else having these issues?


----------



## Hustlehard (Nov 2, 2015)

Pinkmooostacheguy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I drive in the Philadelphia area and have been having issues with the heat map the last couple weeks. Every time after the weekly update. They fixed it once but have had no success after the previous update. Tried everything that Lyft suggests to try on top of that. This issue is making it somewhat difficult to drive as I have to guess where the demand might be or where the busy areas might be happening at that moment. My brother is having the same issues as well. Is anyone in the philly area or anywhere else having these issues?


I've had the same issue. I posted a thread in the philly forum about it. I' ve contacted Lyft multiple times but nothing has happened. I agree, it's frustrating blindly driving around the city trying to make profitable trips.


----------



## Pinkmooostacheguy (Jan 29, 2016)

Hustlehard said:


> I've had the same issue. I posted a thread in the philly forum about it. I' ve contacted Lyft multiple times but nothing has happened. I agree, it's frustrating blindly driving around the city trying to make profitable trips.


I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one having this issue. Not glad that it is happening! Thank for agreeing with me. I literally lost about 300-400 just from this weekend. Watching the prime time go up to 250% was so aggravating and not knowing where this is happening that I just gave up. Countless non primetime rides on a Saturday night forced me to quit as it was actually costing me money to drive. If anyone in the philly area or just anywhere please keep adding to this thread. One question I have is who is your phone service provider? I'm on T-Mobile. Asking because it could also be a miscommunication between lyft and service provider


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I reported it twice in beta, still wasn't working as of last night.

It's sort of an advantage if you have a second device to watch the Pax app, because you can probably successfully chase when drivers don't know where to go. I hit a bunch of prime times last night, but no home runs.


----------



## Hustlehard (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, It's not a cell phone provider issue. This is on Lyft. I'm f****** furious at this point. I was expecting an extra $200 this past weekend. They haven't even sent an email out saying they were having a problem. They sent emails out about guaranteed primetime this past weekend. COOL, LYFT. TOO BAD I CANT SEE WHERE THAT PRIMETIME ZONE IS IN REAL TIME!!


----------



## ThreeFour (Mar 22, 2016)

Also in Philly, also having the same problem. Complained several times to Lyft about it with no solution. Happened when I updated the app. I know 2 others with the same problem from Reddit, both in Philly. I never know if the surge is in center city, university city, or fishtown and I seem to always be wrong when I guess. Very frustrating and has made me discouraged to drive.


----------



## Hustlehard (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like they fixed it?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

It doesn't matter to me as I seldom got a pt trip even at 2 am Saturday!
Got more guarantee hours money than the ride earnings last week!


----------

